# 思い入れをする



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Today, I bring another doubt. 
Could you help me again?
須田さんは御自身でお描きになっていて、主人公たちのなかで、一番*思い入れをなさっている*のは誰なんでしょう?
I'm unsure about 思い入れをする acceptions. I don't know if it's emotional attachment (who is the favorite) or if he asks which protagonist demands more reflection.
Could you explain me 思い入れをする?
Thank you very much.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Which character is the one who you *took the highest care of*?


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Which character is the one who you *took the highest care of*?


Thank you very much for this lightning-fast answer, my friend.
*Took the highest care of... *now it makes sense.
もう一度どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## frequency

Kenshiromusou said:


> it's emotional attachment (who is the favorite)


Excellent!

Suppose it's 思い (enthusiasm) を入れる. And leave を out, you can make the noun 思い入れ. 思い入れをする。
(Cross-posted with Doberman)


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Suppose it's 思い (enthusiasm) を入れる. And leave を out, you can make the noun 思い入れ. 思い入れをする。
> (Cross-posted with Doberman)


When he says: "お描きになっていて", this "emotional attachment" is limited to action of draw; this is the reason why "favorite" sounds wrong, but "take the highest care" solves the problem, right?
友よ、もう一度ありがとうございました。
P.S.: When I saw 思い入れ, I thought 思い (reflection) 入れる.


----------



## frequency

Yes, he took the highest care, as Doberman said correctly. The interviewer wants to ask if he has a character who appears outstanding to him.



Kenshiromusou said:


> 須田さんは御自身でお描きになっていて、


This works like a topic-starter like "By the way, we know you're drawing the anime.."
The main point is, 





> 主人公たちのなかで、一番*思い入れをなさっている*のは誰なんでしょう?


----------



## DaylightDelight

By the way "思い入れをなさる (=思い入れをする)" is a very unusual (I'd even say "wrong") usage of 思い入れ.
We usually say 思い入れがある, 思い入れを持つ, 思い入れが強い, 思い入れが感じられる, and so on.


----------



## Flaminius

There are 5 instances of 思い入れをする in the Kotonoha Corpus.  All of them are made by men and they were born between 1930 and 1953.  Aozora Bunko has just one instance.  I suspect this is an old fad that has come and gone before a lot of us learnt Japanese.

None of them are the honorific conjugation なさる.  It must be an improvisation on the part of the interviewer who had a lot of respect for Suda.


----------



## frequency

Now we see the fact that the interviewer, who must have been a native speaker, used this unnatural way. This is the point, not whether 思い入れをする is right or wrong.


Flaminius said:


> None of them are the honorific conjugation なさる.  It must be an improvisation on the part of the interviewer who had a lot of respect for Suda.


The interviewer could say 思い入れがあるのは・・ but wanted to be politer than it. He or she chose to use なさる, so なさる and the noun 思い入れ resulted in 思い入れをなさっている・・
This kind of accidental thing sometimes happens.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> Yes, he took the highest care, as Doberman said correctly. The interviewer wants to ask if he has a character who appears outstanding to him.
> 
> 
> This works like a topic-starter like "By the way, we know you're drawing the anime.."
> The main point is,





DaylightDelight said:


> By the way "思い入れをなさる (=思い入れをする)" is a very unusual (I'd even say "wrong") usage of 思い入れ.
> We usually say 思い入れがある, 思い入れを持つ, 思い入れが強い, 思い入れが感じられる, and so on.





Flaminius said:


> There are 5 instances of 思い入れをする in the Kotonoha Corpus.  All of them are made by men and they were born between 1930 and 1953.  Aozora Bunko has just one instance.  I suspect this is an old fad that has come and gone before a lot of us learnt Japanese.
> 
> None of them are the honorific conjugation なさる.  It must be an improvisation on the part of the interviewer who had a lot of respect for Suda.





frequency said:


> Now we see the fact that the interviewer, who must have been a native speaker, used this unnatural way. This is the point, not whether 思い入れをする is right or wrong.
> 
> The interviewer could say 思い入れがあるのは・・ but wanted to be politer than it. He or she chose to use なさる, so なさる and the noun 思い入れ resulted in 思い入れをなさっている・・
> This kind of accidental thing sometimes happens.


友達よ、もう一度ありがとうございました。Thank you all for the lesson.


----------

